# Cabelas interceptor layout blind



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Has anyone seen the new interceptor layout blind from Cabelas? Just got the catalog and it is a Cabelas brand for only $169.00. I don't have one yet and was seriously looking at one and I have heard differrent views on the others. I guess that they all work about the same, so if anyone has input, thanks. I have the goose chair and do not like it so it is time for something better.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Look at it yesterday in EGF and was not impressed. the color was not to my liking on the camo and it did seem a little flimsy. When compared to the Final approach that was next to it, $209.00 both about the same size and the closure flaps on the FA where better and smother to flip open.


----------



## Bryan Sorenson (Feb 17, 2003)

Sent you a PM


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Does anyone know who manufactures the Interceptor for Cabela's?


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Siouxperdave25: I looked at the one in Owatonna MN and it is manufactured by InStep The place that makes the canoe cart and jogger/strollers. I checked it out and got to play with it for a while and it seems to be pretty decent for the money. It was very roomy for me being 6'3". Am thinking about giving it a try! Remember if it fails to meet my expectations I can always return it back to Cabelas!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I looked at them yesterday and wow they are made VERY cheap. I would even think of buying one. Go with the Eliminator or Avery Finisher. Trust me the cabelas wont last in a ND corn field for one spring or fall.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I finally got to check one out at the EGF Cabela's. I thought it was a lot more comfortable than the FA X-Lander. The material is definitely thinner than that of the FA or Avery. The camo pattern looks weird in the store but mudding it seems to help:

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... did=145106


----------

